# Are your stores meeting sales goals so far this year?



## boringClerk03 (Mar 17, 2022)

I just got back to Target after working in HR for a few months because the new store I'm at pays a little better than the job I had (figures). The district is in a competitive area. 

But it seems like sales are going back down or returning to how they were before COVID. We have not met sales/comparable metrics at all this quarter compared to 2020 or 2021. It makes sense though because the US is slowly opening back up again, and everyone predicted that those massive increases weren't going to sustain. 

It's still the busiest store I've been in (100M+), but I was just curious if this is happening all across or if you guys are still crushing your sales goals.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 17, 2022)

2021  sales were uncharacteristically high - going to be difficult to match/beat Even if we do ‘well’.

Pharmacy/grocery kept us open while smaller stores were forced to close - those stores are open again - competition is greater again.

Also, discretionary income has shrunk - too much of budget paying for increased food and gas prices.


----------



## MrT (Mar 17, 2022)

We have still been crushing our sales goals to many things in my area closed down for our sales to decline.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 17, 2022)

Our sales are down. Hasn't helped that we've had a lot of winter storms either.


----------



## Guest Avocado (Mar 17, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> Our sales are down. Hasn't helped that we've had a lot of winter storms either.



Winter storms are when we are at our best in terms of sales. That's when everybody places their giant OPU orders and we have all-day rushes that never end. As we're a SuperTarget in a fast-growing area, Guests order/buy their full groceries from us all the time.

We're also a $110+ Million store and one of the top in the country in Grocery sales and OPU/DU, so that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 17, 2022)

Last time I checked (a couple weeks ago), we were down slightly from last year. If I remember I will check again tonight.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Mar 17, 2022)

We're up 7% even from last year for total sales and fulfillment is up like 30%


----------



## MxTarget (May 28, 2022)

I feel like the forecasts are out of whack.  We’re still comping up +5%, but we’ve missed a lot of forecasts this month.  So many guests are traveling and spending their money differently, so the idea you’re going to be able to grow sales at the same pace seem a little short sided.  Also, with so much of the store on sale, we’re having to do more work for less money.


----------



## ericdacleric (Jun 11, 2022)

We are on pace for the same amount as last year, low 80m.  The difference is essentials/F&B are comping very high while home/AA/hardlines are pulling us down.  Look at recent inflation and guest shopping trends.  Spot will quickly adjust their strategy to focus on what the consumer demand is.  Too bad we can't flip a switch with the freight spot has purchased, we need to work through this as a team and understand that it will take some time to clear the unproductive freight from warehouses before freight matches the guest purchasing trends.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 11, 2022)

Can we have some payroll to clear that unproductive freight out?


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 23, 2022)

Our YTD sales are down a bit over 1%. When you consider that most product prices have increased over 2021, that's not good news. 

In 2020, we did extremely well in sales because Washington State forced most "Non-Essential" competitors to close their doors for 4 months due to COVID.
In late 2020, competitors' stores started slowly re-opening in "phases" defined by the State.

In 2021, sales were a bit over above 2020 sales, even though our competitors re-opened.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 27, 2022)

We're probably down around 6 or 7% from what the goal was for the year so far.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 27, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> Our YTD sales are down a bit over 1%. When you consider that most product prices have increased over 2021, that's not good news.
> 
> In 2020, we did extremely well in sales because Washington State forced most "Non-Essential" competitors to close their doors for 4 months due to COVID.
> In late 2020, competitors' stores started slowly re-opening in "phases" defined by the State.
> ...


We had the same , my store ended up being the only place open in town where you could talk to someone about electronics


----------



## Adequatestress (Jun 30, 2022)

Unfortunately yes, which means next years goals will be AMBITIOUS. Not looking forward to it as we're already super high volume. 🤔


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 11, 2022)

Our YOY (year-over-year) YTD sales are now down about 2%.  YOY In-store sales volume is up but less than YOY price inflation on Target's merchandise.  YOY fulfillment is down much more, no surprise as this is happening throughout the retail industry.


----------

